# Teichpflanzen düngen



## Happyandy1 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle,

ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zu Teichpflanzen. Ich habe meinen Teich seit ca 5 Jahren und stelle wie jedes Jahr fest das meine Seerosen oder auch Wasserpflanzen das erste Jahr noch gut wachsen. Im  zweiten Jahr dann weniger wachsen oder sogar eingehen. Die Seerosen wachsen das erste Jahr noch ganz gut, in der Regel kommen sie aber im zweiten Jahr nicht mahl mehr an dieWasseroberfläche. Um den Teich Nährstoffarm zu halten habe ich keinen Bodengrund eingebracht und um natürlich auch alle absenkenden Pfanzenteile besser herausfischen zu können. Die Seerosen habe ich in Pflanzkörbe mit Teicherde gesetzt. Meine normalen Pflanzen sitzen in kleinen Aquariumsteinen. Ist es möglich das alles zu Nährstoffarm sitzt? Muss ich eventuell düngen? und wenn ja welchen Dünger nehme ich da am besten? Ich habe einen Oasefilter mit UV Lampe. Ich habe eigentlich keine Algen ausser Faenalgen die glaube ich ganz normal sind. Ich würde mich über jeden Rat oder Hilfe freuen. Ich würde auch gerne mal klagen wegen zu stark wachsenden Seerosen oder Teichpflanzen 

Danke im voraus
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen düngen*

Hi Andreas,

die Pflanzen in den Töpfen wird Du düngen müssen. 
Ich hab die Tage meine Hechtkräuter und andere Sumpfpflanzen, ausgepflanzt im Teichgrund auch mit Langzeitdünger (Osmocotekegeln) versorgen müssen. Im Teichwasser selbst  waren so gut wie keine freien Nährstoffe nachweisbar gewesen. (das bischen was durch die Zersetzung von Herbstlaub und absterbende Pflanzenreste frei wurde haben den Winter/Frühjahr über sofort die Fadenalgen "aufgefressen" Und ist nichts im Wasser kommt ja auch nichts mehr an den Wurzeln der Wurzelzehrer in den Gitterkörben mit Kiesbestückung an

MfG Frank


----------



## Geisy (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen düngen*

Hallo Frank


Was passiert dann mit dem Teichwasser wenn du düngst.
Bilden sich dadurch nicht auch viele Algen?
Genau die will ich doch mit den Pflanzen verhindern.

Oder muß ich mich entscheiden, zwischen klarem Wasser und guten Pflanzen?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen düngen*

Hi Norbert,

diese harzeingehüllten Langzeitdünger wie Osmocote lößen sich langsam auf (in mehreren Wochen bis Monate). Ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem was passiert wenn man Blaukorn so einfach ins Wasser wirft oder Flüssigdünger reinkippt

MfG Frank


----------



## Geisy (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen düngen*

Wenn ich viel Fadenalgen im Wasser habe ist das doch ein anzeichen für viele Nährstoffe.
Sollte man dann trotzdem düngen?
Ich hab Langzeitdünger von Natruagart zusammen mit meinen Pflanzen bekommen.
Diesen soll man an die Wurzeln stecken.

Genauso wie bei Andreas wächst auch bei mir alles sehr zögerlich und dünn.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen düngen*

Hio Norbert,

Fadenalgen hab ich auch massig im Teich (gehabt) nun fangen sie endlich an zu vergilben und einzugehen) obwohl kein Nitrat oder Phosphat nachweisbar sind. Die sind halt in der Lage schon kleinste Mengen Nährstoffe zu verarbeiten, die für die Unterwasserpflanzen noch nicht aiusreichen. 
Die Fadenalgen bei mir wuchsen bisher nur direkt in den Wasserpestbeständen - weil da die alten den Winter abgestorbenen Treibe sich zersetzen, Herbstlaub oder direkt auf der Bodenoberfläche im 2mm dicken Mulm. Die "fressen" da alles weg bevor die anderen Pflanzen dran kommen (wenn die wegen Nahrungsmangel nicht wachsen können sie den Algen auch keine Konkurenz machen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Happyandy1 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen düngen*

Hallo Frank,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. ich habe mir jetzt den Osmocote Langzeitdünger bestellt und werde das mal testen. Ich hoffe mich dann auch bald mal über zu starken Seerosenwuchs beschwehren zu können, lach.
Noch eine kleine Frage. Wie kann man denn den Nährstoffgehalt im Wasser testen? Gibt es da einen speziellen Test?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen düngen*

Hi Andreas,

Nitrat läßt sich mit u.a mit den  5in1 Teststreifen messen, Phosphat und Eisen gibts wohl nur als Tröpchentests (sind in den Meßkoffern enthalten)

MfG Frank


----------



## eva chadt (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzen düngen*

Hallo Frank der Rat mit den Osmocote  Kegeln  ist super aber wie viele soll ich davon in den  Teich  versenken  soll ja was  bringen .Habe nähmlich am Wochenende  80 Pflanzen ins Wasser gebracht  und da kann ich ja nicht jeder einzelnen Pflanze einen Kegel geben .Alxo versenken währe schon besser .Wie geht es deinen Bambus ? lg Eva uus Wien


----------

